# Hi



## Nop (May 9, 2018)

Joining this forum to hopefully find some much needed answers for my relationship with my wife.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Nop said:


> Joining this forum to hopefully find some much needed answers for my relationship with my wife.


*

Welcome to TAM, @Nop ~

Just feel free to divulge your story at a pace that is most comfortable to you!*


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Nop said:


> Joining this forum to hopefully find some much needed answers for my relationship with my wife.



Lots of info to sort through here. Be sure to check out some of the other threads as I'm sure you can find one similar to your issues.


----------

